# 16147-01 - Customer Satisfaction - CHMSL Water Leak - Revised Part Info, Service Proc



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

so, does this mean, that if it's been "fixed" already, we have to have it fixed again. Or is it just a quicker way and cheaper for them to fix it the new way?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's an updated/better way for them to fix it, _if_ there is a leak. 

If you don't have a leak, there is no need to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, perhaps a good thing I haven't had the recall done just yet...

It's going in for it soon as I near the first "free" service @ 7000-7500 miles.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

MP81 said:


> It's an updated/better way for them to fix it, _if_ there is a leak.
> 
> If you don't have a leak, there is no need to fix what isn't broken.


Even if it not leaking yet there is still a repair that needs to be made. they are still going to replace the gaskets and nuts for the high mount brake light


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And I can email the repair procedure to anyone that wants it.


----------

